# Question on Trasporting a baby



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, i will be picking up a nubian bottle baby from WI in a few weeks, and i would like to know when we go to pick kher up from the airport, what do we need to bring with us?


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

Some Gatoraid or the like & a towel or blanket.And a Kodak for photes.Have fun & good luck.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Pedialyte is probably better and I would deworm her (since she will be stressed and immunity will be low)


----------

